

Belgian Testing Days 2013 - Behavior Driven Testing with Cucumber demystified - ihackforfun
http://www.ihackforfun.eu/index.php?title=belgian-testing-days-2013-behavior

======
ihackforfun
I had to link to speakerdeck or the slides since my blogging software did not
allow me to add the embedded reader ... I'll try to fix this ASAP but I wanted
to get the article out anyway ...

